# Score ! darkside studios's new storefront killer klowns prototype.



## robocop (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi guys, I've known that paul was working on a new killer klown for a while and was lucky enough to score the first copy / prototype.

I'll just say that it's one of the nicest and best made mask i have ever seen and had the pleasure of owning. I'll let the pics say the rest


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

Love Killer Klowns. The Chiodo brothers rock!


----------

